# Schauspieler für den Warcraft Film



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich würde gerne ma wissen, was ihr euch vorstellt an Charakteren und vom wem sie gespielt werden könnten für den Warcraft Film!
Bin sehr interessiert, was ihr für Vorstellungen habt, egal ob witzig oder ernst!
Meine eigenen Vorstellungen kommen natürlich auch:



Lich King / Arthas Menethil: Vorschlag meiner Freundin: Jason Mewes, für die, denen der Name nichts sagt... Jay aus Jay und Silent Bob, weil er so schöne lange blonde Haare hat^^ Mein Vorschlag wäre spontan Heath Ledger gewesen *zu meinem Joker Poster hochguck* der hätte bestimmt gut in die Rolle gepasst... naja leider nciht mehr machbar

Thrall: Ma wieder nen Vorschlag meiner Freundin: Mr T. grün anmalen... Mein eigener Vorschlag wäre Michael Clarke Duncan, der bullige schwarze Typ aus "The Green Mile" 

Jaina Proudmoore: Sarah Michelle Gellar... ist mir als erstes eingefallen, als ich mir jaina nochma bei google angeguckt hab^^

Illidan: Hugh Jackman... nach genauerem hinsehen und ein vorheriger Ian McKellen, der aber zu mager war, hat doch ein etwas jüngerer reingepasst nach nem bissl google-bildern...


Magni Bronzebart: John Rhys Davies.... hat schon Gimli super gespielt...^^

Brann Bronzebart: Am besten auch Gimli XD irgendwie hat der sich bei mir als Zwerg eingenistet im Kopf^^... wobei im nahchinein würde Jack Black auch in eine Zwergen-Rolel passen... in HDR sind die ja auhc mit Computer nachträglich "gekürzt" worden

Gnome überhaupt: Verne Troyer (Mini Mi von Austin Powers) und Jason "Weeman" Acuna (Jackass)

Tauren überhaupt: Ron Perlman (hat schon ne gute Figur im Hellboy-Kostüm gemacht), nochma Michael Clarke Duncan wegen siener bulligen Figur, Gerard Depardieu (Obelix sgat ja wohl alles^^)

Trolle überhaupt: Adam Sandler und seine komplette Filmcrew, die in seinen sämtlichen Filmen immer wieder vor kommt (u.a. Rob Schneider, Allen Covert, Peter Dante)... ich finde einfach die Trolle sollten den Spass in den Film bringen

Blutelfen/Nachtelfen überhaupt (nen kleiner Make-Up unterschied^^): Na wo ahben wa denn die FIlm-Schönlinge alle.... Orlando Bloom (Legolas halt), Hayden Christensen (Anakin Skywalker aus Stwar Wars Episode 2 bzw. 3), Paris Hilton (Tussi Blutelf XD), Chris Klein (Oz aus American Pie 1), Halle Berry (wird wohl Nachtelf eher machbar sein)




Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen für folgende Schaspieler: Jason Statham (Ich liebe Transporter und Crank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und vorallem Will Smith oder Wesley Snipes ( Wo sind die schwarzen in Warcraft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Der echte Khronos (25. Juli 2009)

wie wäre es mit Adam Sandler als Grom Hellscream, er ist ja genau so wild wie er, ihm würde die Rolle sicher passen, nur würde er dann Grom irgendwie dumm wirken ^^


----------



## Treni (25. Juli 2009)

glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

Hab nur ich das Gefühl das sich der Threadersteller die meisten Schauspielernamen aus Wikipedia rausgesucht hat um hier wie ein richtiger Crack zu wirken? (;


Ich meine wer weiß schon auswendig wie der Typ aus the Green Mile heißt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (25. Juli 2009)

hoffe ja mal nicht das er mit richtigen menschen gedreht wird .

aber ich hätte arnie gerne als varian wrynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder will smith als verrückter magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (25. Juli 2009)

Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw 
der lich king : ossi osborn ^^


----------



## The-Quila (25. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!



doch das wird nen film mit "realen" personen. so real wie in lotr halt auch.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

würd sagen cate blanchett könnt entweder ne blut/nachtelfe machen oder jaina proudmoore obwohl jaina etwas mehr farbe im gesicht hat^^

jason statham wär auch für illidan ne gute wahl weil beide einfach geil sind^^

so viel von meiner seite aus mehr fällt mir nich ein:-)


----------



## RexxoV (25. Juli 2009)

nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat sich bei einem Jackass-stunt das genick gebrochen.
also in der rolle von Ronin dem cheff der kirin' tor könnt ich Christian Bale sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder als König Wrynn.
würde noch gerne Simon Pegg in einer rolle sehen, fällt mir aber grad nix ein^^
Milla jovovic als Jaina Proudmoore oder als Onyxia in menshclicher gestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW:/vote Nick Frost als Hogger FTW!


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

wie wär simon pegg als medivh?


----------



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

@_Yo_: hast schon recht... nen bissl musste ich bei wiki nachgucken.... aber sollte halt ncih unvorbereitet sein... nen bissl gedanken ahb ich mir da schon zu gemacht... wobei dvd´s bzw. filme nen hobby von mir sind^^

und ozzy als lich king is seit der werbung ja eh sau geil XD


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

nenene ozzy wird entweder n hexer oder großapotheker putress(weils n untoter is)


----------



## Bobby Ross (25. Juli 2009)

weeman ist nicht tot ( quelle : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wee_Man ) ...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Juli 2009)

Wer braucht dafür schon bekannte Schauspieler!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

nick frost musste ich jetzt auch nachgucken... aber der als hogegr wäre auhc sau geil.... simon pegg wär vom aussehen her nen guter magier... das is shcon richtig mit medivh^^

das weemna tot is wusste ich noch gar ncih... ahb cih agr ncih mitbekommen... naja R.I.P. würde ich ma sagen...


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juli 2009)

Seann William Scott!
Als Goblin oder Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den Namen nicht kennt, das ist Stifler ^^


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

wenn bob marley noch leben würde der wäre der beste troll überhaupt^^


----------



## H24Lucky (25. Juli 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Hab nur ich das Gefühl das sich der Threadersteller die meisten Schauspielernamen aus Wikipedia rausgesucht hat um hier wie ein richtiger Crack zu wirken? (;
> 
> 
> Ich meine wer weiß schon auswendig wie der Typ aus the Green Mile heißt^^
> ...




ich z.B. weil der ja nicht nur bei Green Mile spielt z.b. Sin City , Die Insel , Armagedon usw !


----------



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

sean william scott anhc mir eher nen troll, der nur scheisse baut XD
udn das mit wee man hab ich auch nochma nachgeguckt... lebt doch noch^^


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

ich hätt nen vorschlag für cenarius aber ich kenn den namen nich nämlich einer von den zentauren aus chroniken von narnia


----------



## Galvaras (25. Juli 2009)

Ich will Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson sehn ^^

Karl Urban hatte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

oh the rock is schwer...vielleicht ein titan? aber nich aman'thul das is oliver kahn^^


----------



## Geroniax (25. Juli 2009)

Ich kann und will mir es nicht vorstellen das der WoW-Film mit echten Personen gedreht wird. Meine Vermutung ist ja eh das es alles Computeranimiert ist. Denke mal die Scenen aus WC 3 werden hier grafisch aufgebessert und für den Film verwendet.


----------



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

the rock wäre bestimtm auhc nen guter taure.... wobei drenai hab cih bei meiner überlegung ganz raus gelassen.... die sind ja auhc ziemlcih bullig...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (25. Juli 2009)

J.D. aus scrubs als Häuptling der Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

wahrscheinlich wirds mit reellen menschen gespielt sonst hätten die nich sam raimi als regisseur


----------



## Kremlin (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe auch, dass er der Film computeranimiert wird. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen wie Tauren aussehen werden mit echten Personen.


----------



## Yarom (25. Juli 2009)

Es ist seit mehr als einem Jahr bekannt, dass der Film mit "echten" Schauspielern gemacht werden soll, da das Team für die Rendervideos mit seinen ganzen Meisterleistungen sowieso schon ausgelastet ist und es nebenbei auch noch Spiele rausbringen muss^^


----------



## Haner (25. Juli 2009)

Ich will für Paris Hilton die gute alte Haris Pilton! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

tauren könnt ma so machen wie king kong^^


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/reported dein post.

BTT

Vorschläge passen sehr gut, mal schauen was aus dem Film wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mainrick (25. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol gib Weeman und tot? Quelle?? wo hast du denn das erfahren? auf ner party wo ihr nen jackass film angesehen habt wo alle sturzbesoffen waren oder wie? und Nick Frost als Hogger? er wär eher der perfekte Zwerg


----------



## Revan69 (25. Juli 2009)

Bud Spencer als Ork!


----------



## Galvaras (25. Juli 2009)

eigentlich ham doch the rock und varian wrynn ähnliche gesichtszüge oder?^^


----------



## Mainrick (25. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass er der Film computeranimiert wird. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen wie Tauren aussehen werden mit echten Personen.



Dann guck dir Narnia. Es sind zwar Minotauren aber es gibt keinen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Minotaure und nem Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (25. Juli 2009)

Chuck Norris als alter Gott!


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Dann guck dir Narnia. Es sind zwar Minotauren aber es gibt keinen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Minotaure und nem Tauren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf Minotauren sind Vierbeiner... Pferd mit Menschenkopf Oo


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

chuck norris als alle alten götter^^


----------



## Golla (25. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wtf Minotauren sind Vierbeiner... Pferd mit Menschenkopf Oo



Das sind Centaur


----------



## Allysekos (25. Juli 2009)

Chuck norris als Endboss!!!


----------



## Elrendel (25. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wtf Minotauren sind Vierbeiner... Pferd mit Menschenkopf Oo



Seufz das sind Zentauren.
Minotauren hausen in Labyrinthen.

Und ich will Clint Eastwood als alten schlechtgelaunten Magier der am Ende alle in Dirty Harry Manier (nein das ist nicht der böse harry potter) umlegt.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

und steven seagal is der assistent vom chuck norris oder was?^^


----------



## Sinured93 (25. Juli 2009)

Minotauren sind Menschenkörper mit Stierköpfen, das was du mit Vierbeiner Pferd/Mensch meinst sind Centauren oder auch Zentauren.....

Ich persönlich würde gerne "Stone Cold" Steve Austin in der Rolle von Thrall sehen :pP


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

wir brauchen unbedingt noch was für: sylvester stallone,will smith,martin lawrence,und noch welche die mir grad nich einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2009)

Ops... achja

/facepalm 

verwechselt ^^


----------



## legilas (25. Juli 2009)

Lol, ich denk das wird n 3Dfilm, ohne schauspieler, ich meine, stellt euch mal vor wie doof tauren aussehen müssen wen sieh durch echte menschen gespielt werden, wollen se dan n wookie da hin stellen oder was, ne also ich denk das wird 100% n 3d film


----------



## Gattay (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du sowas reportestm, aber wenn du meinst.

Ich wär für unbekannte Schauspieler


----------



## Allysekos (25. Juli 2009)

Und worüber soll dieser Film dann sein?
Die echte menschen können die da im Film nicht nachspielen,denn die sehen wie neanderthaler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (25. Juli 2009)

mir is noch wer eingefallen worauf ich eig schon früher hätte kommen sollen: harrison ford als harrison jones^^


----------



## Skrolk (25. Juli 2009)

need Ron Perlman aka Hellboy als Orc :>


----------



## Allysekos (25. Juli 2009)

VOTE 4 CHUCK NORRIS!!!


----------



## Nàrdinel (25. Juli 2009)

Hm habt ihr schon mal was von Computer Animationen gehört? Erinnert euch an Narnia, Herr der Ringe, Star Wars und wie sie alle heissen. Spezielle Sachen kann man heutzutage mit dem Computer zusätzlich animieren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keira Knightley fände ich als Elfe toll.
Simon Pegg und Nick Frost MÜSSEN einfach rein! Die zwei sind zu genial. Simon als Menschenkrieger und Nick als ein Zwerg und sie stapfen zusammen durch den Film. 
Will Smith als Magier oder auch als Krieger. Und ein paar von den Typen aus Herr der Ringe und z.B. Harry Potter (wie sie halt auch alle heissen mögen) die sich dort schon als Elfen, Zauberer ect. bewährt haben. 


Spiderman war ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe das der Warcraft Film genauso wird.


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> ich z.B. weil der ja nicht nur bei Green Mile spielt z.b. Sin City , Die Insel , Armagedon usw !



Lol stimmt das ist der Typ. Der spielt auch bei Ricky Bobby den Teamchef. Und ja bei Sin City diesen Typen der so aussieht wie der Diktator bei Street Fighter (;

Mir kam der immer bekannt vor und bin nie drauf gekommen^^


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Und ich will Clint Eastwood als alten schlechtgelaunten Magier der am Ende alle in Dirty Harry Manier (nein das ist nicht der böse harry potter) umlegt.



Als Mediev würde er auch gut passen (; was ja im Grunde das ist was du vorgeschlagen hast (;


----------



## Natar (25. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe schwer dass der film mit unbekannten leuten gedreht wird
bin zwar kein filmfreak, aber wenn ich mir den film im kino anschaue und auf einmal gimli, frodo oder starsky und hutch vorkommen zerleg ich den saal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich hoffe schwer dass der film mit unbekannten leuten gedreht wird
> bin zwar kein filmfreak, aber wenn ich mir den film im kino anschaue und auf einmal gimli, frodo oder starsky und hutch vorkommen zerleg ich den saal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde aber genau sowas von Blizzard erwarten^^einfach so kleine Gags wie auch im Spiel (:

Vielleicht irgendwelche Orks die sich im Brachland über Chuck Norris unterhalten. Einfach so als nebengag das die Helden dort vorbeikommen und dann geht der Krieg eben Bierernst weiter.


----------



## Inquisition (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde es besser finden, falls überhaubt ein film kommt, das er so gemacht wird wie final fantasy, schauspieler kosten zuviel und grade us schauspieler werden überbezahlt


----------



## Saberclaw (25. Juli 2009)

Ich fänds geil, wenn die Charaktere von richtigen Schauspielern gespielt werden, sie aber alle vor nem Greenscreen drehen und so komische Anzüge anhaben, mit der deren Hilfe man Charaktere wie Davey Jones von Fluch der Karibik 2 darstellen kann, d.h. alles wird im Computer nachgearbeitet.

Das erleichtert die Animation und die Schauspieler können noch Pepp in die Rolle einbringen auf ihre Art.


----------



## abe15 (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /reported



Keine Freunde?


----------



## PAksh (25. Juli 2009)

Ich fänds urkomisch wenn da Ghostcrawler auftauchen würde und ihnen geheimnisse anvertrauen würda alla Medivh xD

wenns schon eventuell um den Fight am Mount Hyal gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fänds lustig 

Mr. T wird Nightelf Irokese spielen und Smudo nen Ork Krieger .... die nehmen einfach alle aus der werbung


----------



## Kremlin (25. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Keine Freunde?



Man sollte Lordi nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Der reported alles und jeden. Reported man aber einen seiner Threads ist Holland in Not.


----------



## kampfkruemel (25. Juli 2009)

Smudo ios nen Schurke.... Thomas D is der Krieger^^
sind ja schon einige gute ideen eingefloßen... also mit unbekannten schauspielern fänd ich irgendwie schade... und die gags von blizzard aus wären auch geil... wie z.b. paris hilton als haris pilton^^


----------



## Shadiness (25. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weeman ist nicht tot, wer zum kuckuck hat dir das denn glaubhaft gemacht.
es ging mal ein gerücht um er sei bei einem sprint über die autobahn gestorben aber mehr auch nicht, er ist nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannste ja mal auf wiki und sonstwo nachforschen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (25. Juli 2009)

jacki chan als fidget

jet li als shakes ^^

Alyson Hannigan (willow aus buffy <3 ) als Blutelfin Hexerin °___°

Johnny Depp (Jack Sparrow - Fluch der Karibik zb) als ein Pirat von den Blutsegel Bukanieren ;D


----------



## PAksh (25. Juli 2009)

dreck vertauscht naja solange es nen Ork krieger gibt find ich den Film gut ^^ 


vote 4 more Ork Warrior


----------



## Matress (25. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht die Namen der einzelnen Schauspieler raus zu suchen von denen ich den Namen nich kenne^^

Arthas -> Lucius Malfoy aus Harry Potter oder Al Pacino ohne Falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Illidan -> der Darth Maul Typ aus Star Wars : Die dunkle Bedrohung^^
Thrall -> der Green Mile Typ in grün
Vrynn -> Viggo Mortensen (Aragorn HdR)
Tirion Fordring -> Sean Connery
Flickwerk -> Amy Winehouse x'D
Grom Hellscream -> Massiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (der da ->> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMAAmSVxQdA&feature=fvw ) xD
Magni Bronzebart -> Gimli aus HdR
Trolle -> Adam Sandler, Mario Barth, Jay und Silent Bob

^^


----------



## Nekses (25. Juli 2009)

> Trolle -> Adam Sandler, Mario Barth, Jay und Silent Bob
> 
> 
> > Mario Barth im WoW-Film wär ja mal geil^^


----------



## RexxoV (25. Juli 2009)

Faken00b schrieb:


> wie wär simon pegg als medivh?



genau!! das wärs!! 
sry aber <3 Simon Pegg <3 ^^ liebe einfach die filme in denen er vorkommt ^^ Hot Fuzz, Shaun of the Dead und sogar im neuen Star Trek war er als Scotty genial !


----------



## RexxoV (25. Juli 2009)

jaaaa ich entshuldige mich für die fehlinformation mit Jason "wee man" Acuna. ich war halt selber Falsch informiert.
BLAME ME!
ja ich werde nächstes mal google benutzen.

sie sollten als Regissuer Quentin Tarantino einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wärs n klasse film!
gief Chuck Norris als alter gott und Jason statham, The Rock, Vin Diesel als Titanen:p


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. Juli 2009)

hmm Flickwerk wird von Cher verkörpert 

und da sam Rami regie führt werden es eher Unbekannte Schauspieler sein ergo fallen die Stars aus HdR HP FdK u andere Fantasy sachen raus also auch keine Leute aus Twillight sry Mädels.

Obwohl Heath Ledger sehr gut in die Rolle von Arthas gepasst hätte

naja jut viel Spass beim weiteren Träumen vom Film ich warte 2 Jahre auf den nächsten Thread wenn ihr rumwhint wer mit Spielt


----------



## Cay (25. Juli 2009)

Ich find Jim Carrey würd, auf die richtige Größe gestutzt, nen 1a durchgeknallten  (Lebra-)Gnom abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (25. Juli 2009)

Da hier einige male Wrestler genannt wurden.

Ich persönlich wäre für den Undertaker in der Rolle von Arthas.

Schön groß, nette Muskeln, lange Haare hätte er auch schon, die man aber
einfärben müsste , und da er sowieso in der WWF/WWE eine Zeitlang
den Sensenmann höchst persönlich verkörpert hat, würde
die Rolle doch recht gut passen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juli 2009)

genau und big show wird dann flickwerk oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfreak123 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde vorschlagen die untoten Piraten aus Fluck der Karibik 1 allgemein als Untote zu verwenden.


----------



## Apuh (25. Juli 2009)

Angela Merkel alias Onyxia
Jonny Depp alias Varian Wrynn
Otto Waalkes alias Lichkönig
Heidi Klum alias Lady Proudmoor
Til Schweiger alias Illidan
Jim Carrey alias Thrall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (25. Juli 2009)

Er wird zu 100% mit richtigen Schauspielern gedreht und ich dachte da so an das A Team Arthas und seine Crew zünden in Nordend erstmal mit der Zigarre das Lagerfeuer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Yamatora (25. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ein müll - der lebt. 
Das Gerücht, dass er gestorben ist, hält sich hartnäckig seit 2007!!! LOL
Also net alles glauben, was im I-net steht, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP_1018 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ganz stark dafür dass Samuel L Jackson einen Troll spielt der spielt dass er Samuel L Jackson spielt der Shaft spielt.... das wär doch mal cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torode (25. Juli 2009)

Das Dumme oder das Gute an der Sache ist, dass wohl kaum (wenn Stars im Film auftauchen) es so viele sein werden. Ein Film mit den hier genannten Stars in der Menge würde die Gage der gesamten Star Wars und Herr der Ringe Filme kosten.


----------



## biemi (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe immer noch das das kein Film mit realen Personen wird, sondern Computeranimiert (z.B. wie die ganzen Thrailer wäre nice ^^)

Denn sonst wird es wahrscheinlich so ein "Knaller" wie Dragonball Evolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2009)

Natürlich wird er nicht animiert...


----------



## cheekoh (25. Juli 2009)

Peggy Bundy als rothaarige blutelfe xD


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /reported





Haste gut gemacht , willste en Keks 

Ach dein Kommentar _siehe dein Text_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patchy (25. Juli 2009)

Cameron Diaz als Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jason Statham als Arhas oder so^^


----------



## Holyjudge (25. Juli 2009)

hoffe es wird ein animationsfilm!


----------



## JosAngel (25. Juli 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Hab nur ich das Gefühl das sich der Threadersteller die meisten Schauspielernamen aus Wikipedia rausgesucht hat um hier wie ein richtiger Crack zu wirken? (;
> 
> Ich meine wer weiß schon auswendig wie der Typ aus the Green Mile heißt^^
> 
> ...


Crack?! *hm*
Anstatt so´n tollen Kommentar abzulassen hätte eher deine eventuelle Vorstellung zu Schauspielern besser gepasst.
Sei doch froh, er gibt sich Mühe, sollte anerkannt werden - spammer gibts ja wohl zu genüge!



cheekoh schrieb:


> Peggy Bundy als rothaarige blutelfe xD


...gibts in Silbermond ein Rotlichtmillieu...?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...sry, musste raus *schuldigung*

Jack Nicolson als Thrall wäre auch passend...
Al Pacino, wäre er nicht so "klein" könnte gut als Illidan fungieren, alternativ mit nem MuscleBody: Clint Eastwood...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Magni Bronzebart: John Rhys Davies.... hat schon Gimli super gespielt...^^ .../sign - definitiv... und da Brann der Bruder is, kann Gimli auch ne Doppelrolle spielen... hehe
Lich King wäre Arni prädestiniert für, büschen auf jung getrimmt, blonde Perücke - passt!
Alternativ, wenn der WoW-Film ne Parodie werden sollte: David Hasselhoff...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*scherz*

Was Tauren, Trolle & Co´s angeht... egal ob bekannt oder nicht, wenn die Leute zu den jeweilgen Rollen passen.
Aber egtl isses machbar eine Reale Verfilmung draus zu machen, HDR gabs den ersten auch als "Zeichentrick" (liebe Kinder, so nannten wir das früher^^)

Aber ma sehen, wird eh lange dauern bis der raus kommt, bzw die ersten Infos... Sam macht das schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navaleen (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich wäre ja noch für Vin Diesel...so als Fury oder mit den Leuchteaugen aus Riddick als DK oder so. Weitere wären Jonny Depp, Christian Bale. Auf der weiblichen Seite: Angelina Jolie als Nachtelfe oder Jada Pinkett Smith.
Als "relativ" unbekannte Schauspieler würd ich Sam und Michaela aus Transformers vorschlagen (ka wie die gerad in Wirklichkeit heißen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (25. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!




wenn sie von darstellern gespielt werden.. ach du meine güte >:<


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich ja freuen wen Jessica Alba eine Rolle in dem Film bekommt "hust" aber ok wen ich genau überlege lassen wir das mal lieber!
Soviel weiblichkeit auf einem haufen kann ich nicht verkraften "mhhhh wo ist der sabber smile ?"

Mfg FFF


----------



## Sataluzi (25. Juli 2009)

Ralph Fiennes als Arthas Menethil/Lichking (Darsteller von Voldemort) siehe Bild.


----------



## Inquisition (25. Juli 2009)

wenn ein indiana jones schon 40 mio pro film kassiert....wo soll das dann enden, wäre günstiger wenn animiert wird,
anders gar nicht möglich bei den geldgeilen schauspielern heutzutage


----------



## The Hawk (25. Juli 2009)

Brandon Lee, wer nich weiß wer er ist: aus The Crow der Eric Draven, als Untoter Hexenmeister.
Wenn er noch am Leben wäre

Sylvannas müssten wir auch noch ne Schauspielerin geben und evtl. noch Cairne.


----------



## ugrivous11 (25. Juli 2009)

ich könnte mir für irgendeine weibliche rolle Kira Nightley vorstellen


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> wenn sie von darstellern gespielt werden.. ach du meine güte >:<



Was ist daran so schlimm? War HDR so schrecklich?


----------



## Kritze (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich raten müsste würd ich sagen der Film wird animiert ... kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen Schauspieler wie Brad Pitt, Adam Sandler ode George Clooney in einem Warcraft streifen zu sehen ...

Außer Johnny Depp, der sieht überall cool aus ^.-


----------



## The Hawk (25. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm? War HDR so schrecklich?



ganz im gegenteil, HdR war n totaler Erfolg finde ich



Kritze schrieb:


> Wenn ich raten müsste würd ich sagen der Film wird animiert ... kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen Schauspieler wie Brad Pitt, Adam Sandler ode George Clooney in einem Warcraft streifen zu sehen ...
> 
> Außer Johnny Depp, der sieht überall cool aus ^.-



Es gibt ja auch genug "No-Name" Schauspieler


----------



## SchokoMac (25. Juli 2009)

> Thrall: Ma wieder nen Vorschlag meiner Freundin: Mr T. grün anmalen... Mein eigener Vorschlag wäre Michael Clarke Duncan, der bullige schwarze Typ aus "The Green Mile"


 
Mr. T xDDDDDDD


naja Clarke Duncan wär ein guter Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (25. Juli 2009)

war auch definitiv ein erfolg
auch wenn mir als begeisterter hdr fan einzige szenen fehlten
fand ich die umsetzung als sehr gelungen!


----------



## Sataluzi (25. Juli 2009)

Blutelfen:  Clémence Poésy, Orlando Bloom, Jessica Biel, 

Untote: Helena Boham Carter, Ozzy Osbourne

König Wrynn: Gary Oldman



... muss weiter drüber nachdenken.. Rest folgt :-)


----------



## Crultt (25. Juli 2009)

Kennt einer den Film Serenity?

Das Mädel wsa da total abgeht und alles zerlegt wäre bestimmt ne gute Schauspielerin für nen Schurke, ich glaube die hieß Gina Torres.

Und ich weiß nicht warum jeder hier rum jammert das der FIlm mit echten Menschen scheiße wäre.
In JEDEM Fantasy Film gibt es Animationen von Fantasy Wesen.

Glaubt ihr in Herr der Ringe haben die echt so große Elefanten gezüchtet?
Oder Drachen^^
Und bei der Menge an Animationen und Crew die da hinter steht ist sowas nicht unbedingt billiger als nen Schauspieler.


----------



## Haggelo (25. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> hoffe ja mal nicht das er mit richtigen menschen gedreht wird .


Wird er auch nicht...
Wurde auch schon gesagt


----------



## Kritze (25. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Film Serenity?
> 
> Das Mädel wsa da total abgeht und alles zerlegt wäre bestimmt ne gute Schauspielerin für nen Schurke, ich glaube die hieß Gina Torres.
> 
> ...



Nein, komplett animierte Charaktere sehen einfach nur cooler und stylischer aus. Siehe Transformers.

Zudem kann man mit Animationen viel bessere Situationen hervorrufen.

Bestes Beispiel wäre:
Herr der Ringe Rückehr des Königs: Wo die Geister Armee Minas Tirith hochjagd.

Was meinste die bekloppt das ausgesehen hätte, wenn die da 800 Mann Grün angemalt, ein wenig mit PC Animationen zum leuchten gebracht hätten die dann anschließend eine Kulisse hochrennen.

Masken sind cool aber ANimationen sind cooler


----------



## Mograin (25. Juli 2009)

ich dachte dieser film wehre so was wie der ingame film wo bolvar und Saurfang.Jr gestorben wären und nicht so was mit realwelt schauspielern O_O


----------



## Aragorn1994 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe sicher nicht für einen 2 Std Cinematic Machinima ins KinoO.o


----------



## Castro (25. Juli 2009)

ich würd gern Bruce Willis grün angemalt als nen Orc sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navaleen (26. Juli 2009)

Ach, mir is noch wer eingefallen: Hugh Jackman....find das in x-men:wolverine einfach nur hammer wie er da teilweise abgeht^^


----------



## kampfkruemel (26. Juli 2009)

wow is ja schon einiges zusammen gekommen... auch wenn einige nur geschrieben ahben, dass sie nen animationsfilm lieber haben wollen... ich denk das kann man genau wie in herr der ringe gut umsetzen....
sind noch einige ideen, die mir gefallen ahben... z.b. bruce willis im film^^


----------



## Trinithi (26. Juli 2009)

Mir würde Danny Glover als Thrall gut gefallen.


----------



## Magmion (26. Juli 2009)

Brüno als schwuler Blutelf Pala


----------



## Bral (26. Juli 2009)

Eindeutig Lindsay Lohan als ne Banshee .. man spart eine Menge an der Maske und singen kann sie auch schon wie eine *schüttel*

Ansonsten wäre ich für Hulk Hogan als Magni Bronzebart.. per Computer Verkleiner und schon sollte es passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Joelporto (26. Juli 2009)

Also wenn der Film mit schauspielern gemacht wird was echt cool wäre dann aber bitte gut umsetzten !!!


Z.b. Eragon war der größte scheiß weil die den "orks" hießen da anders kp mehr ^^ also das waren im film einfach nur bullige ex knackis mit plastik beulen aufem kopf die hörner sein sollten so lächerlich !



Also Blizzard wenn dann bitte richtig !!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Juli 2009)

aua nur gut das hier kein Produzent rein schaut und auch gut das hier keiner von den Postern Produzent ist


----------



## -Vardor- (26. Juli 2009)

Mini Mi als Mage! Das kommt sogeil.. ansonsten  mir relativ wurscht.
Wird aber doch wahrscheinlich nen Ani-Film oder net?


----------



## hunter dwarf (26. Juli 2009)

ich bin für jack black als jaina und sein kumpel kyle als tyrande^^


----------



## Dabow (26. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!



Glaube ich auch nicht ! Etwas vergleichbares wie Herr der Ringe wäre jedoch sehr zu begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exsus (26. Juli 2009)

Solche Filme sollte imho nicht mit bekannten Stars/Gesichtern gemacht werden, ausser sie werden gut verkleidet und als Nebendarsteller eingesetzt. Weil bei sowas der Film bzw. die Lizenz wirken soll und nicht alles auf den "Hauptdarsteller" zugeschnitten sein sollte.


----------



## Sinlow (26. Juli 2009)

Die Braut in serenity die so abgeht heist Summer Glau und verdient momentan ihr geld als terminatorin in der der TV serie "sarah conner chronicles"

Mit der unbekanten schauspielerin aus Transformers meinst du aber nicht Megan Fox oder? Die seit Transformers 1 so ziemlich jedem "sexiest woman alive" wettberb geiwnnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die WoW film "lustig" werden soll und nicht bierernst dann muss auf jednefall verne Troyer (mini Me) als gnomen mage her. Lou Ferengie (der 70er Jahre hulk) darf sich noch mal grün anmalen und ein ork spielen. Dann noch ein paar Camo auftritte chuck Norris als Hogger, Paris hilton als harris Pilton, harrison ford...usw
Camo auftritte sind meist gar nicht so teuer, könnte blizz sich glaub ich locker leisten.

Aber eiegntlich will ich als Hauptdarsteller(in) keine super stars sehen. Ich will (ja ich WILL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) das es ein WoW film wird, und nicht "hast shcon den neuen Angelina/Statham/vin Diesel/usw film gesehen?"

Von der Optik her erwarte ich HdR, Realschauspieler und tonnenweise spezial effects (BTW: die orks waren keine Knackis sonder vom militär)


----------



## pitmen (26. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall dabei sein muss: Danny Trejo. Das ist DAS Gesicht schlechthin. From Dusk Till Dawn (Barkeeper) Desperados uva.

Mir fällt zwar keine passende Rolle für Ihn ein, aber der ist immer dabei, immer cool, und immer Tot am Ende des Films.



Und wenns nach mir gehen würde, müssten           Charlotte Engelhardt  sowie Scarlett Johansson      unbedingt dabei sein .


----------



## Eisenschmieder (26. Juli 2009)

Also so viel ich aus meinem internet rauslesen kann ist weeman nicht tot...wär schade wenn man beim scheiße machen wirklich stirbt.

Ich hätte gerne nicolas cage dabei als Nat Pagle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und megan fox is ja ned grad unsexy oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (26. Juli 2009)

@computeranimation
schattengestalt (shadow=muss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zauber etc.
und gnome die sind einfach viel zu klein
menschliche "Zwerge" ---> Zwerg
denn Gnome sind nicht mal nen 3/4en meter groß


----------



## lotusgirl (26. Juli 2009)

Hugh Jackman als nachtelf schurke


----------



## Apuh (26. Juli 2009)

Hugh Grand als Blutelf Paladin!


----------



## Maine- (26. Juli 2009)

varian wyrnn ganz klar ... arnold schwarnegger ...

hasta la vista thrall !!!


----------



## Serpen (26. Juli 2009)

Christpher lee als tirion vllt? oder als einen anderen betagten warcraft helden ?

Fänd ich gut!


----------



## Mondokir (26. Juli 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil würde auch lieber unbekannte Schauspieler sehen, denn diese würden auch nicht so viel kosten wie Hoolywood-Stars. 
Außerdem macht es den Film spannender mit neue Gesichtern. 

mfg


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!



Glaube bzw hoffe ich auch ^^


----------



## Shizo. (26. Juli 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw
> der lich king : ossi osborn ^^



ders undead hexer


----------



## texus19 (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil würd Vin Diesel gern im Film sehn, wobei ich sowieso n absoluter fan von dem bin.....^^ Ärme wie Baumstämme halt.

MfG 

Texus


----------



## Nightroad (26. Juli 2009)

also wenn dann warcraft in animiertem style wie square enix es schon  lange vorlegen tut  oder ic h tu mir den film net an.im HDR stil kann ich mir den film schwer vorstellen...orc ginge ja vll noch ....
aber tauren ? chewbaka lässt grüsern ?? oder untote ?^^


----------



## texus19 (26. Juli 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> also wenn dann warcraft in animiertem style wie square enix es schon  lange vorlegen tut  oder ic h tu mir den film net an.im HDR stil kann ich mir den film schwer vorstellen...orc ginge ja vll noch ....
> aber tauren ? chewbaka lässt grüsern ?? oder untote ?^^



wieso sollten untote nicht gehn? noch nie einen film mit zombies gesehn?


----------



## Nicetale1 (26. Juli 2009)

Also wens um die Warcraft story geht würde ich das so wie in Tales of the Past 1 und 2 machen 
Mir persöhnlich hatt das ziemlich gut gefallen^^


----------



## Sprite13 (26. Juli 2009)

Silvester Stallone als Caine Bluthuf
Brad Pitt als Arthas Menethil
Johny Depp als Jaina Proudmoor
Vin Diesel als Illidan


----------



## Escander (26. Juli 2009)

Nun ja. Ich hoffe net dass es ein Film mit echten Schauspielern wird. Ich meine will man dann jemanden ein Orc-kostüm aufssetzen oder was? Ich hoffe es ist ein animierter Film wie der Ulduar Trailer. Sowas sieht echt gut aus und Blizz hat mehr als genug Geld dafür


----------



## Abtplouton (26. Juli 2009)

blizzard hat bereits bekannt gegeben, dass der film mit echten menschen gedreht wird, also kein cinematic!


----------



## Zhiala (26. Juli 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen Filme mit echten Schauspielern? Wenn ich machinima sehen will geh ich auf youtube und nicht ins Kino... 

An alle die sich nicht daran erinnern was man mit Computergrafik machen kann: Die Olifanten, Fellbeasts, Ents, Riesenadler und all diese Kreaturen wurden für den Herrn der Ringe wohl gentechnisch entwickelt und dann dressiert? Das Viehzeug für Narnia stammt aus dem Streichelzoo nebenan, der selbe in dem auch King Kong wohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gelegentlich sollte man auch daran denken das Cewbacca zu einer Zeit entstanden ist als Computer noch ein ganzes Zimmer füllten und nicht viel mehr Leistung hatten als ein Taschenrechner. Ein über 30 Jahre alter Film ist ja wohl kein maßstab für heutige Produktionen.

Wartet doch erstmal ab bis die ersten Bilder zu sehen sind, dann könnt ihr immernoch heulen. Niemand zwingt euch dazu ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. Juli 2009)

Chuck Norris.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weeman ist nicht tot - Bin für Keira Knightley als Jaina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (26. Juli 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Hugh Grand als Blutelf Paladin!



ich denke nicht dass die "Wow-Klassen" in dem Style vorkommen :O

ging ja in die richtung von

daniel radcyliff als "imbroxxor-get2.4krating" deadly gladiator powny


----------



## texus19 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dafür das die Rolle irgend eines Paladins an Vin Diesel geht, Z.b. tirion fordring etc. würde einfach passen. Oder auch als Schurke würde der keine schlechte Figur machen, jeder der Chronicles of Riddick gesehn hat muss mir einfach Recht geben.

MfG

Texus


----------



## Natar (26. Juli 2009)

vin diesel könnte eigentl. ohne probleme in die rolle eines zwerges schlüpfen*schenkelklopf*


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (26. Juli 2009)

Sinured93 schrieb:


> Minotauren sind Menschenkörper mit Stierköpfen, das was du mit Vierbeiner Pferd/Mensch meinst sind Centauren oder auch Zentauren.....
> 
> Ich persönlich würde gerne "Stone Cold" Steve Austin in der Rolle von Thrall sehen :pP


nein du hengst, stone cold ist der der arthas in arsch tritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 undertaker als lich king


----------



## Teradas (26. Juli 2009)

Faken00b schrieb:


> tauren könnt ma so machen wie king kong^^


Och Klar passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (27. Juli 2009)

texus19 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Rolle irgend eines Paladins an Vin Diesel geht, Z.b. tirion fordring etc. würde einfach passen. Oder auch als Schurke würde der keine schlechte Figur machen, jeder der Chronicles of Riddick gesehn hat muss mir einfach Recht geben.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Texus




!!!

als tirion wohl eher weniger aber als schurke auf jedenfall !!!!111eineinself


----------



## kampfkruemel (27. Juli 2009)

ich weiss gar ncih, was die alle gegen real-verfilmung haben... vorallem versteh cih ncih, warum chewbacca so oft hier vor kommt... wie schon erwähnt wurde, der kommt aus den 80er Jahren! Die Filme wurden jedeglich ende der 90er (oder wars anfang 2000?) nochma mitm computer verschönert... ich glaube die tauren werden sie mit computer schön rüberbringen, damit es auch schön real aussieht... und wenn es ncihts mit dem film wrd fänd ich auch ncih schlimm, weil es einfahc ne spiele-verfilmung ist und die sind meiner meinung nach immer enttäuschend, weil einfach nich alles eingebaut werden kann...

aber zurück zu den sachauspielern.... unbekannte würden mir glaub cih auhc mittlerweile besser gefalllen, gerade weil es sonst zu sehr auf dne hauptdarsteller zielt... das war bei herr der ringe schon gut, wobei da schon nen paar größen hollywoods mit von der party waren (christopher lee, ian mckellen)


----------



## nemø (27. Juli 2009)

Weiß man überhaupt welchen Teil das bespielen wird, weil ichj nicht denke das Van cleef Hogger hellscream und varian zusammen gegen arthas kämpfen und dann alle zusammen so wie bei Zelda aufm ahufen stehen

Barbara Steisand als Onyxia


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. Juli 2009)

also ich bin eigentlich prinzipiell dagegen, daß überhaupt ein WoW film gemacht wird.und wenn er schon gemacht werden muss,sollte er auch komplett wie WoW aussehen....also machinima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und es gibt nur einen menschen auf der welt,der dafür in frage käme,sowas zu meiner zufriedenheit zu machen.....OXHORN FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (27. Juli 2009)

Natürlich Verne 'Mini Me' Troyer als Gnom.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> glaube nicht das der warcraft film mit richtigen darstellern gemacht wird!


doch wird er, ist doch schon angekündigt!



Nekramcruun schrieb:


> also ich bin eigentlich prinzipiell dagegen, daß überhaupt ein WoW film gemacht wird.und wenn er schon gemacht werden muss,sollte er auch komplett wie WoW aussehen....also machinima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na zumindest hat Blizzard uwe boll als rergisseur geprüft und...abgelehnt (Uwe boll is der typ der far cry (tropisch) im wald mit fichten und tannen gedreht hat klick )


----------



## ikarus275 (27. Juli 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> also ich bin eigentlich prinzipiell dagegen, daß überhaupt ein WoW film gemacht wird.und wenn er schon gemacht werden muss,sollte er auch komplett wie WoW aussehen....also machinima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau, weil die klobige Klotzgrafik ja auch unheimlich gut bei der breiten Masse der Kinogänger ankommt. In welchen Film gehen wir heute ? Och in diesen peinlichen Kinderfilm World of Warcraft mit Augenkrebs Garantie. Zusammen mit den 6jährigen.


----------



## SuperAlex (27. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> hoffe ja mal nicht das er mit richtigen menschen gedreht wird .
> 
> aber ich hätte arnie gerne als varian wrynn
> 
> ...



Ja, Arnold Schwarzenegger wäre wirklich perfekt für die Rolle des Varian Wrynn, könnte mir keinen besseren vorstellen! (das mein ich ernst)


----------



## Safurion (27. Juli 2009)

*Liv Tylor wäre die Perfekte Elfin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Balimba (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich glaube der Film wäre ohne Darsteller.
Warum? Ganz einfach seht euch mal den ersten Trailer von WoW an da sieht man jeden Schneeflocke im Bart von dem Zwerg.
Geht das besser? Wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja um was soll der Film den Handeln Krieg der Ahnen Oder 1. Krieg ; 2.Krieg usw.  (Es geht bis zum dritten Kreig)
Wer nicht weiß worum es geht das sind die Kämpfe gegen die Brennende Legion Die Sargeras(Ganz böser titan) beschwören wollen und damit auch die 3 Alten Götter (waren vor den Titanen da und wollten alles kaput machen) 
P.S. Das macht die Brennende Legion nicht absichtlich sonder die Götter wollen sich mit Sargeras raus mogeln und ihn dann töten weil die viel Stärker sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe das das irgendwen interesiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. Juli 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Genau, weil die klobige Klotzgrafik ja auch unheimlich gut bei der breiten Masse der Kinogänger ankommt. In welchen Film gehen wir heute ? Och in diesen peinlichen Kinderfilm World of Warcraft mit Augenkrebs Garantie. Zusammen mit den 6jährigen.



was interessiert mich die masse der kinogänger?WoW ist ein spiel und gehört meiner meinung nach nicht ins kino....das habe ich doch in meinem post deutlich gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

ich finde wow zu verfilmen ist eine gute idee^^


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich finde wow zu verfilmen ist eine gute idee^^



Heutzutage wird ja auch jeder Scheiß verfilmt.


----------



## Nimbe (27. Juli 2009)

Finde auch den Film so zu machen wie Far Cry is scheiße naja wenigsten ist net der Depp mit Namens Uwe Boll der Regisseur (Far Cry im Wald mit Fichten und Tannen und dann auch noch Til Schwaiger son Idiot echt)  ^^

Naja Der WOW-Film hätte wirklich in der Trailer Grafik gemacht werden sollen, aber Blizz hat sich anders entschieden. Leider
naja ich werd ihn mir trotzdem angucken, aber bin schon bisserl enttäuscht von Blizz 

BTT: ich hoffe sie nehmen net soo bekannte Schauspieler denn sonst heißt es:

Oh guck mal Tom Cruise!!   Hm? is das net Arthas?^^ -.-


----------



## HFMWolle (27. Juli 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Und ich will Clint Eastwood als alten schlechtgelaunten Magier der am Ende alle in Dirty Harry Manier (nein das ist nicht der böse harry potter) umlegt.



Tut mir Leid aber der gute alte Clint ist im Moment sehr beschäftigt...der spielt nämlich grad den Roland Deschain in der Verfilmung vom Dunklen Turm Zyklus  

sry   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aznom (27. Juli 2009)

micheal jackson sollte nen undead spielen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> micheal jackson sollte nen undead spielen!



nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viruzzzz (28. Juli 2009)

chuck norris spielt alles

vote 4 /closed ^^


----------



## numisel (28. Juli 2009)

Ich roll jetzt hier mal ein paar Fakten zu dem Film nochmal schön sachlich auf:
- es wird KEINE Animationsverfilmung, wie ja viele schon geschrieben haben, sondern eine Realverfilmung.
- die Story spielt ca. ein Jahr VOR World of Warcraft, also alles, was mit Scherbenwelt und Northrend zu tun hat, bitte rausstreichen. Also kein Illidan (denn der war ja schon vor der Schlacht um den Hyjal nach Outland verschwunden, die Schlacht um Hyjal war drei Jahre vor WoW, also ist Illidan zwei Jahre zu früh abgehauen), Arthas sitzt auf seinem Thron und ist tiefgefroren (bitte WotLK-Introcinematic angucken und WC3 die Untotenkampagnen spielen, die vor den Nachtelfen und der Schlacht um den Hyjal kommen) und Varian ist immer noch verschollen und kämpft als Lo'gosh um seinen Platz in der Arena. Achja und Brann und Muradin sind immernoch irgendwo in Northrend verschollen oder totgeglaubt.
- der Regiesseur ist, wie erwähnt, der Macher der Spiderman-Filme, also kann man auf ein halbwegs gutes Ergebnis hoffen.

Das erstmal als Fakten.
Dann denke ich mal werden die 1000% noch was mit Computern an den Schauspielern machen, denn wer will Elfen sehen, denen ständig die Ohren abfallen?
Und ich hoffe, dass es nur wenige bekannte Schauspieler werden. Erstens käme dann das bereits beschriebene "Das ist doch der neue XY-Film" und man soll ja nicht in den Film gehen, weil man den Darsteller so mag. Und zweitens gehts mir dann selber immer so, dass wenn ich Schauspieler sehe, die ich, sagen wir mal, nur in der Rolle des fiesen Oberbösewichts kenne, die plötzlich aber den freundlichsten Chef der Guten spielt, dann denk ich mir auch 'Des is aber mal ne Fehlbesetzung'.


Achja zum Schluss noch eins:
Vote for Kate Beckinsale as Sylvanas Windrunner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (28. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm.. not? 



BTT:

Keanu Reeves könnt ich mir gut in der Rolle als... ähmm.. vergessen.. ich editier's rein :>

mfg


----------



## Dackar (28. Juli 2009)

Warcraft als Realverfilmung? Der größte Scheiß den man sich vorstellen kann...


----------



## Lich Dragon (28. Juli 2009)

Dackar schrieb:


> Warcraft als Realverfilmung? Der größte Scheiß den man sich vorstellen kann...




Klar so scheiße wie Der Herr der Ringe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (28. Juli 2009)

herr der ringe war top aber das
konnte ich mir als es rauskam das es verfilmt wird gut vorstellen

aber warcraft ich finde sowas geht einfach nicht als realmverfilmung ...
da ost zuviel magie etc ... wer den dragoball film gesehen hat weiß wie scheiße
realverfilmungen sein können


----------



## Gorbalt (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.imdb.de/name/nm0010338/ Weeman lebt.....


----------



## Lich Dragon (28. Juli 2009)

Man kann keinen Film der noch nichtmal im Dreh ist mit anderen vergleichen..Und was solls?Magie dürfte locker machbar sein..Außerdem isses ein Spitze Regisseur (Army of Darkness ftw!)
Ich denke Warcraft wird ein guter Film^^


----------



## Topfkopf (28. Juli 2009)

Der Warcraftfilm soll ein animationsfilm werden (quelle wird reineditiert sofern noch vorhanden). Das finde ich persönlich auch besser, weil blizzard ja schon erfahrung mit animationen hat (man siehe die spieletrailer), und es spart kosten da die benötigten materialien, das Drehbuch (sofern die die Story der Warcraftspiele verfilmen wollen), die Darsteller (spielecharaktere) usw schon vorhanden sind. Wenn die echte schauspieler nehmen würden wären die gehälter dieser typen echt enorm. Das kosten sparen wäre auch ein beweis für einen Animationsfilm, da Blizzard ja gerne spart.

Edit: Ok der typ unter mir hat recht, leider sagen fastl alle seiten wo was über den Film steht das es ein Film mit realen schauspielern wird. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich da ziemlich skeptisch bin, allein von den kosten her sehr unlogisch, es ist ja teuer einen echtaussehenden animationseffekt (z.b. Pyroball, teleportation, magische waffen, untote usw) in einen Realen Film zu packen, auf jeden fall teurer als die vorhandenen modelle in einen animationsfilm zu packen wo das eh schon zusammenpasst. naja lassen wir uns überaschen dauert ja eh noch.


----------



## Lich Dragon (28. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Der Warcraftfilm soll ein animationsfilm werden (quelle wird reineditiert sofern noch vorhanden). Das finde ich persönlich auch besser, weil blizzard ja schon erfahrung mit animationen hat (man siehe die spieletrailer), und es spart kosten da die benötigten materialien, das Drehbuch (sofern die die Story der Warcraftspiele verfilmen wollen), die Darsteller (spielecharaktere) usw schon vorhanden sind. Wenn die echte schauspieler nehmen würden wären die gehälter dieser typen echt enorm. Das kosten sparen wäre auch ein beweis für einen Animationsfilm, da Blizzard ja gerne spart.



Nein wird er nicht ^^


----------



## DieSchachtel (28. Juli 2009)

Manche Stories sollte man einfach nicht verfilmen...man kann Warcraft nicht auf 2 Stunden pressen...


----------



## Demonstratix (28. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> ...das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo haste die Info denn her? IMDB sagt da was anderes, und die sind da recht zuverlässig
Wee Man bei International Movie Data Base


----------



## numisel (28. Juli 2009)

> Manche Stories sollte man einfach nicht verfilmen...man kann Warcraft nicht auf 2 Stunden pressen...



Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, wird der Film !!!KEINE!!! Verfilmung der ganzen oder teilweisen "World of Warcraft" - Lore. Er spielt ein Jahr !!!VOR!!! WoW und hat deshalb eine recht eigene Handlung, den zu dieser Zeit existiert keine Spiel/Buch/whatever, mit dem man zeigen kann, was passiert ist.

Mögliche Inhalte wären:
- wie die Verlassenen und die Horde sich verbünden.
- wie Gnomeregan evakuiert wird.
- irgendeine andere Story, die in die Zeit passt. Man bedenke, dass das alels zwischen der Zeit von der Konlonisation von Kalimdor und den Geschehnissen von WoW steht.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir einen Film über die Allianz sehen, weil man da nicht so viel machen muss an Kostümen etc. Man nehme eine Menschenarmee, stecke ein paar Zwerge und Gnome rein und schon hat man eine Schlacht epischen Ausmaßes. den Gegner kann man fast komplett animieren, wie es ja schon bei Herr der Ringe gemacht wurde (nein die ganzen Uruks vor Helms Klam waren nicht alle Statisten).


----------



## Fenrieyr (28. Juli 2009)

wo is arnold schwarzeneger ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (28. Juli 2009)

Atze Schröder als Kel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (28. Juli 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Atze Schröder als Kel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3



Ich find, die vier Hobbits sollten alle ihr Cameo als Lepragnome haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varanthir (28. Juli 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Hab nur ich das Gefühl das sich der Threadersteller die meisten Schauspielernamen aus Wikipedia rausgesucht hat um hier wie ein richtiger Crack zu wirken? (;
> 
> 
> Ich meine wer weiß schon auswendig wie der Typ aus the Green Mile heißt^^
> ...



Und ich sehe kein Problem darin, nach dem Namen eines Schauspielers zu google'n oder sonstige Seiten zur Recherche zu verwenden.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Juli 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> aber warcraft ich finde sowas geht einfach nicht als realmverfilmung ...
> da ost zuviel magie etc ... wer den dragoball film gesehen hat weiß wie scheiße
> realverfilmungen sein können




nur doof das Dragonball und World of Warcraft was ganz anderes ist... Bei Dragonball muss man genau nach dem Anime/Manga arbeiten. Bei WoW jedoch kann man einfach eine Geschichte rauspicken und so gestallten wie man will... also man hat einfach mehr möglichkeiten.


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Juli 2009)

Solange Megan Fox als Jaina dabei ist, sind die anderen Schauspieler sowieso nur Nebendarsteller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strader (28. Juli 2009)

Der Film wird eh verdammt teuer, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eher unbekannt Schauspieler in die Rollen der Helden schlüpfen werden (siehe beispielsweise Orlando Bloom; war vor HDR auch noch ein unbeschriebenes Blatt^^)!!!


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe kein Problem mit ner verfilmung, einfach deswegen, weil Blizzard mit Sicherheit mehr auf die Qualität schauen wird als andere Firmen dies taten. Da werden die Rechte verkauft und das wars. Was dabei herausgekommen ist weiß man. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ganz klar für Chuck "The Fist" Norris.
Ansonsten nur nonames die von ihm verprügelt werden.


----------



## Indygor (28. Juli 2009)

Leute, ihr habt ab und zu gute Vorschläge. Aber was glaubt ihr was für ein Budget für so ein Film sein wird, wenn die ganzen prominenten Schauspieler drin sein werden? Rechnet mit durchschnittlich $2Mio pro Person... es wird dan auf jeden Fall billiger einen computeranimierten Film zu drehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (28. Juli 2009)

Need Hugh Laurie als Priester


----------



## Rolandos (28. Juli 2009)

Schauspieler für WOW !? .

Tja da fallen mir folgende ein, Besetzung kann sich jeder nehmen was ihm gefällt.
Da sind , Micki Maus, Donald Duck, Mini, Goofy, Daniel Düsentrieb, Madame Mim, Kasperle, Fix und Foxi, Tick Trick Track, Pluto, Gustav Ganz, A und B-Hörnchen und viele mehr.
Das sind so die besten Schauspieler die mir für WOW einfallen, Donald als Lich King, nee Dagobert, ist wohl die bessere Besetzung.
Ausweichen kann man noch zur Spinne, Batman und vielen weiteren Comic Figuren.

Was für ein dummes Zeug, einen Film über WOW machen zu wollen. 
Die Filme mit den Comicfiguren sind sowieso der letzte Müll, und jetzt auch noch über Spiele.  Ach da fällt mir ein, der mit Lara Croft war ganz gut , aber nur weil die Mitze ganz nett aussah, und deswegen, besonders die männlichen Spieler hingerannt sind.


----------



## Sock (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denk schon das was draus werden kann... 
Wenn man sich anschaut was heutzutage möglich ist, kann der Film reihn optisch interessant werden. Und anschauen muss sich den ja dann nicht jeder xD

BTT: Christian Bale als irgendein DK mit der Stimme aus Batman könnte nett sein.


----------



## Compléxx (28. Juli 2009)

kampfkruemel schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde gerne ma wissen, was ihr euch vorstellt an Charakteren und vom wem sie gespielt werden könnten für den Warcraft Film!
> Bin sehr interessiert, was ihr für Vorstellungen habt, egal ob witzig oder ernst!
> Meine eigenen Vorstellungen kommen natürlich auch:
> 
> ...






ALL deine Vorschläge oder die meisten kommen vom verühmten WOW-Podcast The Instance^^ 

Aber all deine Vorschläge sind auch richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (28. Juli 2009)

Warum haben hier manche so ein Problem damit, sich vorstellen zu können, das WoW verfilmt werden kann?
Soviel Magie... schon mal Transformers gesehen?
Die Blechbüchsen wurden auch nicht von Schauspielern dargestellt und die ganzen Explosionen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab eh das Gefühl, manche haben eine Phantasie von einem nassen Sack. 
Die werden sicherlich nicht hingehen, ein Schlachtfeld wie, die Warsonschlucht nachbauen und einfach das Spiel kopieren. 

Da soll eine Geschichte erzählt werden. Welche auch immer... ich freu mich drauf.
Die Geschichte um WOW ist es wert erzählt zu werden. 
Egal in welcher Form. Sei es als Spiel, Roman oder Film. 

Von wegen Budget:
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher... aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizzard nicht genügend Mittel hat um einen vernünftigen Film zu drehen.
Da gibt es ja nicht nur die Warcraft Reihe und World of Warcraft. 
Diablo und Star Craft. Was Star Craft in Asien gespielt wurde... 
Die Romane und Comics zu den Spielen. 
Der ganze Merchandisekrempel. 
Tradingcardgames ... blah blah blub. 
Selbst ich hab so einen lustigen Trollschamanen aus Plastik (oder Kautschuk.. What ever) im Wohnzimmer stehen. XD 

Hier noch ein Interview mit Paul Sams aus dem Jahr 2006 über den Film. 
Gut Ding will Weile ^^
Interview Paul Sams auf Youtube


----------



## Trorg (28. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon das es kein WoW sondern ein Warcraft Film wird, gelle?
Also ich denke er wird die Horde so gut wie überhaupt nicht beleuchten.
Schätze es wird um den ersten grossen Krieg gegen die Brennende Legion handeln.
Würde mich jedenfalls sehr wundern wenn sie bei der WoW geschichte einsteigen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Juli 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> der lich king : ossi osborn ^^



Nein, Ossi Osbourne als Schaffner der Tiefenbahn.

" AAALLL ABBBOARD...muahaha"  <- Crazy Train


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juli 2009)

Indygor schrieb:


> Leute, ihr habt ab und zu gute Vorschläge. Aber was glaubt ihr was für ein Budget für so ein Film sein wird, wenn die ganzen prominenten Schauspieler drin sein werden? Rechnet mit durchschnittlich $2Mio pro Person... es wird dan auf jeden Fall billiger einen computeranimierten Film zu drehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rechne bei der ganz großen "Prominenz" mal lieber mit Summen von 15 bis 25 Mio Dollar. 
Für 2 Mio. würden die vielleicht noch in einer winzigen Nebenrolle einen Nebensatz ablassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Trinithi schrieb:


> Warum haben hier manche so ein Problem damit, sich vorstellen zu können, das WoW verfilmt werden kann?
> Soviel Magie... schon mal Transformers gesehen?
> Die Blechbüchsen wurden auch nicht von Schauspielern dargestellt und die ganzen Explosionen...
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sind einige hier einfach noch nicht alt genug, um sich gewisse Filme mit tollen Effektschlachten ansehen zu dürfen. Klar, wenn man sonst eher die Power Rangers sieht kann man sich sowas wie die Transformers oder beim Terminator nur schlecht vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wenn man einige Vorschläge hier so liest kann man fast froh sein, daß nicht die WoW-Comm für die Wahl der Schauspieler zuständig ist... oder für Szenen im Film. _"Zwei Orcs(?) unterhalten sich über Chuck Norris"_... ich glaub es hackt. Kinderquatsch mit Michael war früher mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (28. Juli 2009)

da raimi die regie führt, MUSS bruce campbell auch ne rolle kriegen
und mit dem kinn das der hat wär was hordemäßiges genau richtig, nen troll oder nen orc (saurfang vielleicht)


----------



## Healy/Averland (28. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wer braucht dafür schon bekannte Schauspieler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MADE MY DAY!!!!



Ich würde Jonny Depp noch als Untoten einbauen ^^


----------



## Faei (28. Juli 2009)

keira nightley als jaina proudmoor oder sylvanass windrunner


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Jackie Chan als Kungfu-Troll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (28. Juli 2009)

Wer in den Film muss is Hayden Panettiere als heiße Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ma ehrlich, fände den Film viel geiler mit No-Name Schauspielern, womöglich sogar reale WoW-Spieler, welche sich einfach mit WoW auskennen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Mr. Pitt oder eine Ms. Megan Fox hier die WoW-Welt so wiedergeben können wie es ein richtiger Spieler kann..
Fände einen Weltweiten Cast einfach echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du dann deinen Gildenkollegen als Troll oder Gnom auf der Leinwand betrachten kannst und du dir einfach denkst wie nice das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (28. Juli 2009)

warcraft oder world of warcraft film ... wo soll da der unterschied sein? höchstens in der temporären abfolge der ereignisse, aber das ist nicht so tragisch.



> Schon seit geraumer Zeit ist eine Verfilmung von „World of Warcraft“ im Gespräch. Jetzt gab Activision Blizzard bekannt, dass Filmemacher Sam Raimi („Spiderman“) das mit rund 12 Millionen Spielern erfolgreichste Online-Rollenspiel für die Kino-Leinwand umsetzen wird.



zum thema budget. blizz wird es sich sicherlich leisten können. hier auch ein auszug



> Die Hochkaräter hinter der Kamera deuten es an: „World of Warcraft“ dürfte wohl die bislang teuerste Verfilmung eines Computerspiels werden. Der Trend zur Verschmelzung von Spielen und Filmen erreicht damit einen neuen Höhepunkt.



und



> Raimi soll den Film, der bei Legendary Pictures, dem Spielherausgeber Blizzard Entertainment und Warner Bros. entwickelt wird, nach seiner Regie von "Spider-Man 4", die für Anfang nächsten Jahres geplant ist, inszenieren.



das riecht streng nach einem blockbuster....

was die bestzung angeht ... mhh mel gibson als wiederbelebter uther lightbringer ...mel kann in filmen immer so schön leiden :O


----------



## chyroon (28. Juli 2009)

mal ehrlich, wenns nen Film geben sollte dann gehört der animiert.

Mit realen Schauspieler find ich ja völligen Quatsch weil; a) übelst hohe Gagen b) Ewigkeiten in der Maske damit nen Promi danach aussieht wie ein Ork.... oO 

Blizz will Kohle verdienen und nicht Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Demnach wird Blizz den billigen Weg gehen und nen nen animierten Film machen. Das dürfte ja dann sowas sein wie Shrek, nur mit Action xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juli 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> *Blizz will Kohle verdienen und nicht Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Demnach wird Blizz den billigen Weg gehen und nen nen animierten Film machen.* Das dürfte ja dann sowas sein wie Shrek, nur mit Action xD


Das wäre der einfache Weg um bei Spielen noch abzukassieren... siehe WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Filmen ist andersrum mit passendem natürlich nicht ganz billigen Zugpferd eher der richtige Weg für einen Blockbuster den sie sicher anstreben.




Bitialis schrieb:


> Ne ma ehrlich, fände den Film viel geiler mit No-Name Schauspielern, *womöglich sogar reale WoW-Spieler*, welche sich einfach mit WoW auskennen.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Mr. Pitt oder eine Ms. Megan Fox hier die WoW-Welt so wiedergeben können wie es ein richtiger Spieler kann..


Ist der Sinn des Schauspiels nicht, anderen glaubhaft vorzuspielen als wäre man...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann ein Brad P. oder eine Megan F. gaaanz sicher besser als ein realer Spieler!!!


Ich rechne bei Sam Raimi mit einem oder zwei bekannten Schauspielern aber nicht gerade Superstars in den Hauptrollen (wie Tobey Maguire damals bei Spidey), es sei denn Blizzard pfuscht kräftig mit, einige neue und unverbrauchte Gesichter daneben und als Fiesling (ohne kommt soein Film nicht aus) sicher wieder eine Charakterbirne die man zwar kennt aber schnell mal den Namen vergisst (wie auch bei Spidey der Willem Dafoe als Grüner Grünspan oder Alfred Molina (?) als Dr.Octopussy).


----------



## Rygel (28. Juli 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wenns nen Film geben sollte dann gehört der animiert.
> 
> Mit realen Schauspieler find ich ja völligen Quatsch weil; a) übelst hohe Gagen b) Ewigkeiten in der Maske damit nen Promi danach aussieht wie ein Ork.... oO



im grunde hast du recht. die "world of warcraft" ist vielleicht etwas zu freaky um sie mit einem richtigen spielfilm wiedergeben zu können. und wenn das so wäre, dann wären vermutlich sehr viele computereffekte dafür nötig. dann könnte man auch gleich einen CGI-film a la shrek davon machen. leider gilt das genre hierzulande als kinderfilm und würde damit nur die spielergemeinde ansprechen ... aber das sind ja auch schon viele potentielle kinogänger.

denkbar wäre auch noch eine kombination von beidem: CGI-movie mit eingebundenen und bekannten darstellern mittels dieser technik von beowulf. fand ich zwar ätzend, wäre aber sicher machbar irgendwie.


----------



## Trinithi (28. Juli 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wenns nen Film geben sollte dann gehört der animiert.
> 
> Mit realen Schauspieler find ich ja völligen Quatsch weil; a) übelst hohe Gagen b) Ewigkeiten in der Maske damit nen Promi danach aussieht wie ein Ork.... oO
> 
> Blizz will Kohle verdienen und nicht Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Demnach wird Blizz den billigen Weg gehen und nen nen animierten Film machen. Das dürfte ja dann sowas sein wie Shrek, nur mit Action xD



Wieso denn Geld zum Fenster rausschmeissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie der Meinung wären, das wäre heraus geschmissenes Geld, dann hätten sie sich doch sicherlich nicht schon dazu entschieden. 

Jackson hat seine Hobbits und Orks auch stundenlang in die Maske geschickt. XD 
Wer sich davon abschrecken lässt... also ich weiß auch nicht.

Der Shrekstyle würde sicherlich nicht so gut ankommen. 
Zu mindest bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (28. Juli 2009)

ja aber wer spielt dann den Prinzen? Kel'Thas Sonnenwanderer? Was ist mit Kil'Jaeden? Sargeras? Naaru?König Llane? Garona? Die Titanen? Malfurion? Cenarius? Gul'dan? Ner'zhul? Tirian Fordring? die 5 Wächter der Aspekte?
aahhhh *in die Leere der Fragen runterfall und schrei* aaahhhh soviele fragen!! xD


----------



## Steel (28. Juli 2009)

ich möchte sagen das arni schwarzenegger nicht geht da er der gouverneur von californien ist, deswegen konnte er bei dem neuen terminator auch nit mitspielen... und vin diesel ist ein zwerg, im echten leben als auch im film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (28. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja aber wer spielt dann den Prinzen? Kel'Thas Sonnenwanderer? Was ist mit Kil'Jaeden? Sargeras? Naaru?König Llane? Garona? Die Titanen? Malfurion? Cenarius? Gul'dan? Ner'zhul? Tirian Fordring? die 5 Wächter der Aspekte?
> aahhhh *in die Leere der Fragen runterfall und schrei* aaahhhh soviele fragen!! xD



wer weiß ob die alle vorkommen, es soll ja irgendwie außerhalb der story von WoW spielen, könnte vielleicht irgendein unbekannter nebenzweig der Warcraftstory sein mit personen die noch keiner kennt und die irgendwas suchen müssen wovon noch nie jemand was wusste um die Welt vor typen zu retten die noch keiner gesehn hat.


----------



## FuZZy// Kazîl (28. Juli 2009)

Steel schrieb:


> ich möchte sagen das arni schwarzenegger nicht geht da er *der präsi von californien* ist, deswegen konnte er bei dem neuen terminator auch nit mitspielen... und vin diesel ist ein zwerg, im echten leben als auch im film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, er ist Gouverneur nicht president 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Meine Taschenlampe  als Naaru!!! Die kann echt gut schauspielen, glaubts mir!


----------



## Steel (28. Juli 2009)

habe schon geändert,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfkruemel (29. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ALL deine Vorschläge oder die meisten kommen vom verühmten WOW-Podcast The Instance^^
> 
> Aber all deine Vorschläge sind auch richtig gut
> 
> ...



  Den Podcast kenn ich nich XD

so langsam bin cih ganz shcön auf den film gespannt, bei dme, was hier alles drin steht ^^


----------



## Atabax (6. August 2009)

Lexa Doig keine ahnung welche rolle aber da es bestimmt son film wird  gruppe von 10 laufen durch die welt  nach ner kleinen geschichtsstunde  oder das ganze als geschichtsstunde würde ich sie als magierin  paladienin oder hexenmeisterin vorschlagen ^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. August 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw



Auweh, dann wäre es schonmal ein Grund den Film nicht zu gucken.


----------



## Nukularreaktor (6. August 2009)

Faken00b schrieb:


> chuck norris als alle alten götter^^


Chuck Norris als Gott und Erschaffer der Götter der alten Götter. Alles andere wäre unter seiner Würde.


----------



## serternos árkanos (6. August 2009)

ich würde einfach mal sagen TE hatte sich gedacht "hmm der typ aus green mile wurde gut passen. wie heißt der denn nochmal?" um einfach genügend informationen zu geben und nicht um auf ganz toll zu wirken.. oder vllt schaut er gerne und oft filme und kennt deswegen die namen...


----------



## serternos árkanos (6. August 2009)

Haner schrieb:


> Ich will für Paris Hilton die gute alte Haris Pilton!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*s* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gute idee


----------



## serternos árkanos (6. August 2009)

legilas schrieb:


> Lol, ich denk das wird n 3Dfilm, ohne schauspieler, ich meine, stellt euch mal vor wie doof tauren aussehen müssen wen sieh durch echte menschen gespielt werden, wollen se dan n wookie da hin stellen oder was, ne also ich denk das wird 100% n 3d film



Wie oft muss den noch gesgat werden das es schon klar ist das es ein film mit schauspielern wird, und zum thema tauren -> narnia minotauren, nein das isnd keine zentauren also die mit pferde köpfen osndern die anderen, vllt sollte man erst mal die kommentare von den anderen durchlesen udn dann sein senf dazu geben


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Also meines Wissens nach spielt der Film zur Zeit, als es in Lordaeron noch aktive Internierungslager gab. Heist, der Film spiegelt den Kampf zwischen Menschen und Orks wieder, 

insofern den Start des Kampfes zwischen Horde und Allianz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   kann aber auch total falsch sein.

Ich bin dafür, dass eher unbekannte Schauspieler in die Rollen schlüpfen.


----------



## Spyflander (6. August 2009)

Hey ich hab da nen interessanten Link für euch =) vll. kennt der eine oder andere filmstarts. Die sind sehr kompetend und haben meiner meinung nach die besten kritiker. Dort hat sich einer von ihnen zur aufgabe gemacht welcher Schauspieler welchen Charakter spielen könnte^^

http://www.filmstarts.de/bildergalerien/11...Warcraft/1.html

Ps.: Mann beachte wen sie für Hogger ausgewählt haben^^


----------



## Krinos (6. August 2009)

Ich fänds ja mal geil Massiv als Druide ("Wenn der Mond(feuer^^) in mein Ghetoo kracht")


----------



## Drooner (6. August 2009)

Keira Knightley als Jaina
Hugh Laurie als Arthas


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

ich glaube auch nich das der film mit echten menschen gedreht wird...obwohl ich glaube dass es scheiße aussieht wenn chuck norris sogar weibliche rollen spielt


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Krinos schrieb:


> Ich fänds ja mal geil Massiv als Druide ("Wenn der Mond(feuer^^) in mein Ghetoo kracht")



Japp, wenn der Mondfeuer in mein Ghetto kracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

hmm...? tauren? schonmal wer chroniken von narnia (oder iwe dals and heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
geguckt? im ersten teil gibt es auch einen tauren der öfters mal vorkommt! wenn man den etwa verbessert und verändert kriggtm an locker cairn bloodhoof raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> ich glaube auch nich das der film mit echten menschen gedreht wird...obwohl ich glaube dass es scheiße aussieht wenn chuck norris sogar weibliche rollen spielt




Das gab es bereits mehrmals auf dieser Seite, das steht in allen offiziellen Informationsquellen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Film wird mit echten Menschen gespielt. Und woher hast du eigentlich, dass Chuck Norris eine Frau spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit befiehlt: füttert Varminuel!


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

naja wenn der film nich computer animiert wird und auch nich mit menschen dann muss chuck norris ran oder nich? und da es auch weibliche rollen zu spielen gibt...


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> naja wenn der film nich computer animiert wird und auch nich mit menschen dann muss chuck norris ran oder nich? und da es auch weibliche rollen zu spielen gibt...




Hö?^^ ich glaube ich blick da jetzt nicht so durch. Der Film wird doch mit echten Menschen gespielt. Und Chuck Norris ist bereits für die Rolle von Hogger vorgesehen(siehe 

ein Paar posts höher^^)


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

nee hogger is nich göttlich genug...wenn sargeras noch die halbe coolheit von mr. T bekommt könnte er mit GERINGER aber verdammt GERINGER wahrscheinlichkeit  von chuck norris gespielt werden!


----------



## Krinos (6. August 2009)

sry wegen des rechtschreibfehlers wär sonst vlt nich verständlich gewesen^^


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> nee hogger is nich göttlich genug...wenn sargeras noch die halbe coolheit von mr. T bekommt könnte er mit GERINGER aber verdammt GERINGER wahrscheinlichkeit  von chuck norris gespielt werden!




HOGGER ist nicht göttlich genug??? WTF, das ist der oberste Gott, der von den Titanen fliehen konnte, und jetzt wird er das ganze Universum erobern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (6. August 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> nette ideen aber muss dich darauf hinweisen das "Weeman" tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weeman ist nicht tot -.-

al pacino als hochapotheker putress lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab grad scarface und devil's advocate angeschaut hehe


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> weeman ist nicht tot -.-



Ja, und das wurde ebenfalls bereits mehrmals auf dieser Seite gesagt, und ich denke, das ist inzwischen allen klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (6. August 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wer braucht dafür schon bekannte Schauspieler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das beleidigt jeden troll auf azeroth!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

http://www.filmstarts.de/bildergalerien/11...arcraft/23.html uther und mal´ganis dürfen gehn


----------



## Durbem (9. August 2009)

Kel'thuzad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. August 2009)

Sie will ich als Jaina Proudmoore:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sie will ich als tyrande <3 megan fox <3


----------



## Poserritter (9. August 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw
> der lich king : ossi osborn ^^



jo! *grinst*


----------



## celivar (9. August 2009)

Die sollen den Film ohne echte Schauspieler machen.. Lieber so wie die Trailer. (BurningCrusade, LichKing,Clasic)

Aber echte Schauspieler... Da isses so ... unecht.. -.-


----------



## Amko1988 (14. März 2011)

hi  ich finde busta rhymes wöre für die rolle als gromm Höllschrei der perfekte er würde aber auch zu thrall passen  seine gesichts propotionen


----------



## spâm-priest (14. März 2011)

lol kann ich nur sagen   

ich fädn den animiert besser ^^


----------



## Amko1988 (14. März 2011)

das z.B.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (14. März 2011)

Robert Pattionson als Worg und Justin Bieber wird der Kriegshäuptling. Tokio Hotel spielt alles weibliche Blutelfen. Chuck Norris miemt den unraidbaren Endboss.

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Lieber nen gut animierten. Aber selbst wenn der Film richtig klasse wird würde ich denken die verkacken bei der Synchro alá Betung was ist das? kann man das essen?


----------



## Eyatrian (14. März 2011)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Sie will ich als Jaina Proudmoore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würde voll passen, aber wer ist das?


----------



## pwnytaure (14. März 2011)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw
> der lich king : ossi osborn ^^



XD made my day


----------



## pwnytaure (14. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wtf Minotauren sind Vierbeiner... Pferd mit Menschenkopf Oo



was du meinst sind zentauren 

btw das wort "minotauren" gibt es nicht da es nur einen gab (der legende zu folge)


----------



## pwnytaure (14. März 2011)

PAksh schrieb:


> Ich fänds urkomisch wenn da Ghostcrawler auftauchen würde und ihnen geheimnisse anvertrauen würda alla Medivh xD
> 
> wenns schon eventuell um den Fight am Mount Hyal gehen soll  ich fänds lustig
> 
> Mr. T wird Nightelf Irokese spielen und Smudo nen Ork Krieger .... die nehmen einfach alle aus der werbung



smudo war der rouge thomas d war der warri


----------



## pwnytaure (14. März 2011)

johnny depp als mograine


----------



## Terminsel (15. März 2011)

Wie hieß der Schauspieler, der in "Der Herr der Ringe" König Theoden gespielt hat? Den könnte ich mir gut als Tirion Fordring vorstellen.


----------



## lordnils (15. März 2011)

Der Mann heisst John Noble. Ist auf jedenfall ein großartiger Schauspieler. (Ah verwechselt, der Typ der Theoden gespielt hat, heisst Bernard Hill)


----------



## bruderelfe (15. März 2011)

bin ja mal gespannt, wie der film wohl so sein wird^^


----------



## Nexus.X (15. März 2011)

Sean Bean (Boromir) macht dann den König Varian Wrynn? Das Temperament, die mangelnde Selbstbeherrschung und das Engagement für das eigene Volk war ja in HdR gegeben.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

Jay und Silent Bob (keine Ahnung wie die richtig heißen) spielen Garrosh und Voljin.


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. März 2011)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> Thrall : arnold schwarzneger^^ ftw
> der lich king : ossi osborn ^^



Made my day 


Nein, im Ernst. Ich glaube nicht das man überhaupt noch einen Film machen sollte. 

1. bis der fertig ist, ist der Hype vorbei

2. bisher waren alle Fantasy-Spiel Filme totaler Schrott. (Dungeons & Dragons *würg*, Dungeon Siege *schnarch*, usw.)

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme die auf einem Spiel basieren war "Mortal Combat" der war schon wieder so trashig gut, das er
Spaß machte. Und die Musik war cool.


----------

